# Texts from her OM



## BrokenMan (Nov 26, 2011)

Her OM text me the day before yesterday. He sent me a text saying he was changing his telephone number because he is fed up with all the hassle (?).

I couldn't believe it. It came out of nowhere. I replied and basically told him that I couldn't care less, and as he is so interested in my wife, he should be telling her, not me. His next text was really shirty, saying that he hadn't spoken to her in ages, and that it was all my fault. I explained that he had been messing around with my wife, so I was well within my rights to try to stop it. I told him he was nothing but a predator, preying on married women so he can have no strings fun, and when my WW got in too deep, he panicked and dropped her. *It felt good to tell him that.*

The text back said this. "You are the lucky one." He then went on to say that his wife of 8 years had slept with at least 10 other people, and that they live in small village so everyone knows his business.

Now, is that justification to sleep with my wife? Does the fact that his wife cheated on him make it ok to inflict it on another man? Am I really the lucky one? What an arsehole. The gist I had been given (by his wife) was that he was the one sleeping around. Whatever the case is between them, I just don't care. It's just not my problem.

I sent him a final text, telling him to clear off, and to take my wife with him. Leave me and my kids alone. I got nowt back after that.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

It strikes me is that it's juvenile... Kinda like that commercial where the teenage girl calls a boy to tell him she's giving him the silent treatment.... 
He needed to TELL you he was changing his phone number, huh. Wonder why. Perhaps what he really wanted to get his "you're the lucky one" point across, to try and clear his conscience a little with you...


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My ex husband's ow would text me, trying to first apologize to me for all the hurt caused, then she would turn around and try to justify her actions, then she would turn bat sh*t crazy by blaming me. I texted her back and said "I would love to chat but I fvcking hate you" I also told she had a face like a butthole and some said some other rambles. I never heard back from her after that.

The OM/OW are insane.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

What did you text for him to react as such? Considering your wife, she might have lied to him the entire time


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

BM,

You deserve better. Keep the VAR active and push your solicitor for the divorce papers.

Your wife is evil. 

Stay strong. Focus on you and the kids.

With the OM breaking off with your wayward wife she is going to be really mean.

Pack a bag for your wife if she really gets mean to you.

If she does not calm down or leave the home, then take a "Best of Hits" of the VAR recordings and email them to her entire family asking them if she can stay with one of them.

The only problem is after they listen to the recordings they might not want her either.

Good Luck,

HM64


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't have even responded to him.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I wouldn't have even responded to him.


Same here.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd like to think I wouldn't have...but in the moment, I'm not so sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

Too bad they can't make a worm you can send to the OM/OW's phone that will cause feedback in the battery and make their phone catch fire.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Grayson said:


> I'd like to think I wouldn't have...but in the moment, I'm not so sure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: yes we all know what's "right"... but SO difficult to rise above it and not engage in any dialogue that we're so emotionally invested in with someone we've got so much negative feelings toward.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

spudster said:


> Too bad they can't make a worm you can send to the OM/OW's phone that will cause feedback in the battery and make their phone catch fire.


Better yet, the movie "Law Abiding Citizen" Scene with the judge...
Not that I'm bitter or anything...


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

To bad we can't go back to the good old days when you could just walk up to the OM in front of everyone and kick him in the nads.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ You can still do that.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree spudster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

The guy is a liar because if his wife had screwed ten of his neighbors, the last thing he would want to do is do the same to some other meal ticket.
My ex was nailed by so many different guys that she couldn't determine who the fathers of her two kids were.
Once I was rid of her , the first thing I tried to ascertain before considering even buying coffee was if the potential date was in a relationship of ANY kind.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> To bad we can't go back to the good old days when you could just walk up to the OM in front of everyone and kick him in the nads.


[email protected]#$ the nads. I'd open up a can of "_WHOOP ASS_" on him.

A POS is a man who [email protected]#$s another man's wife; an even bigger POS is a man who calls the cops on you after beating him for it.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm 6'1" 240. If I kicked a guy in the nads he would be in the hospital for week.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't even beaten the OM yet, but he already threatened to call police!

And he's a marine here, sheesh. If Russians ever decide to invade them, they'd be done in a day.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey! I'm ex-Marine. Cool it or I'll kick you in the nads!


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

No offense, but wouldn't that be considered "_unbecoming_" of a Marine to resort to the cops to settle such a dispute between men?

Just sayin'.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

JustaJerk said:


> No offense, but wouldn't that be considered "_unbecoming_" of a Marine to resort to the cops to settle such a dispute between men?
> 
> Just sayin'.


Snap is in a european country. Their marines might be different than ours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrokenMan (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I would love to have ignored him, but the bloody cheek of it! He reacted like that because I had called him a predator, preying on married women. Clearly he didn't like being told exactly what he is.

He used to be in the army too. When I found that out I was really disappointed. I know he's not an ambassador for the armed forces, but I have nothing but respect for the men and women who fight for us and it was like a slap in the face.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

spudster said:


> Hey! I'm ex-Marine. Cool it or I'll kick you in the nads!


Yes, as lordmayhem mentioned, I'm an expat in Northern Europe (hence the reference to Russian invasion). So no offense to USMC was meant.

That said, I'd appreciate if you hold on jumping the gun a bit. There is no need to be hostile here, I have enough sh*t to deal with in real life.

Cheers.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

> That said, I'd appreciate if you hold on jumping the gun a bit. There is no need to be hostile here, I have enough sh*t to deal with in real life.


Just in jest my friend, just in jest. 

Hell if I had a brick for every Marine joke people have made to me I could build a hign school gym.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

Just pullin' yer chain, bro.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

> Just pullin' yer chain, bro.


Peace.


----------

